# Almonds bees for next year?



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Can anyone play this game with almonds/bees. I am retired and only have a few hives but I have a 3/4 ton diesel truck and 20ft.G.N. trailer. All I would need some more bees and some encourgement from some of you in the know . Where would I start, after getting the bees for next year? Jim :scratch:


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Talk to Keith...he is on top of this almond thing...:applause:


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Can anyone play this game with almonds/bees*

Try to work with another beekeeper to fill in a contract.
it is a long trip from your home to the almonds. And, much longer by truck.
You will need a contract to place the hives into the almonds.
I am sure some others will chime in--
Ernie


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I really wish we had an eating popcorn smiley. Barry... Pretty Please!


----------



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Almost feels like the good old days.Lol.:applause:


----------



## LSPender (Nov 16, 2004)

*Why*

franklinton,la is a long way from CA. There are many ways to make a profit from your bees and I would suggest you try it closer to home first. 

We are all looking for good queen breeders, you won't have to travel for that.


Larry


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks for the responses .My local beek said the same thing, almost, too riskey with inspections and expence of travel.
I had considered the queen raising ,my wife learned a little about grafting last spring but she's not completly up on it yet. Maybe she can get more training this spring.
This area is large watermelon and blueberry growing country . What would be a get started fee to charge those farmers for pollenation?
Thanks for any enlightment. Not looking to get rich just for the hobby to pay for itself. :applause:


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Swabby:

Perhaps you should try to get rich, then if you are lucky the hobby may just pay for itself.

Jean-Marc


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

the get started price for pollination is what every one else is charging, do not undercut the beekeepers in your area it hurts every one. 
The number one secret for getting into pollination is.. ready? have the best bees. pretty simple huh? i have had it a few times that beekeepers have tried to get my contracts but i try to keep excellent bees and the growers that i have know this and will pay the dollar or two more because they know they will have good bees and good service. 
Regards Nick


----------



## swabby (Jun 6, 2008)

I appairently offended some on this question,I assure you that was not my intention. I should know better, at my age, not to get involved in others livelyhood. For that I truly appolize. :no:


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Lousiana*

I believe if you live in lousiana you can take your bees out of the state but not bring them back in.


----------



## bee luscious (Nov 28, 2007)

*question?*

If a small beekeeper 100 to 150 colonies wanted to send his bees south for the winter with a commercial operation for pollination and that commercial beekeeper would use those bees and gain the pollination money from those 100 to 150 bees. Then come the next spring return those bees back to the smaller operation for no fee. For example small beekeeper uses the bees for the spring summer fall, feed medicate and take care of them until time to ship them to Cali. or where ever. Once they are used for pollination the commercial beekeeper who takes them gets the money but then the next spring has to return them back to the small beekeeper and does not charge the small beekeeper for any care for those bees. Would someone be interested in doing this?:scratch:


----------



## CPeavey (Jan 21, 2009)

If you find a local bee guild in the central valley and make a friend or two then you might hook up with someone needing to fill in. Good luck and there is always the Blueberries. Seems a closer gig to you.


----------

